# We enjoy this with smoked chicken



## ajthepoolman (Jan 8, 2006)

We have always referred to this as Corn Casserole, but feel free to jazz up the name.

1 can regular corn
1 can cream style corn
1 package of Jiffy cornbread mix
1 stick of butter (oh yeah!)
8 ounces of sour cream
1/4 cup of milk
1 egg

Drain the regular corn.  Melt the butter.  Combine all the ingredients into a large mixing bowl and mix well.  Grease a glass baking dish (8 x 11 or 9 x 13) and add the mixture to it.  Bake at 350 degrees for 45 - 60 minutes or until the top begins to split and brown just a bit.

This is a "cakey" type of dish that goes really well with chicken.  And it is one of those rare dishes where it tastes better the next day with leftovers!  I just finished reading the Sourcream Cornbread thread when I thought I would post this.  I have never made this in a skillet, but what the hell.  Give it a shot and tell me how it comes out!  You will probably need at least a 14 inch skillet though to hold all the stuff.


----------



## buzzard (Apr 8, 2006)

im trying this for the first time tonight, ill let you know what i think in about an hour and a half.  

if i was to want to cook it in a skillet how long would you suggest i go and at what temp?  would you think i should cover it or cook it open?  and should i stir it while it cooks or cook it like skillet bread and leave it go.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Apr 8, 2006)

I would cook it open and definately don't stir as it is meant to "set" like a cake.

I don't cook with a skillet so I don't know what it would take.  I am going to my parent's house soon though to grab their 14" skillet so I can make a deep dish pizza in it.  I will make this corn dish sometime in it and see  if I can offer any guidance.

Best of luck to ya!  Let me know what you did and how it comes out.

Aj


----------



## Dutch (Apr 9, 2006)

Buzzard-Go with the temp and time listed but watch it toward the end of the cook time. I use my cast iron skillets all the time for making corn bread. I put my pan in the oven while the oven is preheating. I like the crisper crust that the preheated skillet makes.


----------



## buzzard (Apr 9, 2006)

:lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

when you said to cook it in a skillet i thought you ment on the stove top not IN the stove.  ok that makes since now, i couldnt figure out how to get the top done without stiring it.  trying to figure out was giving me a head ache.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Apr 9, 2006)

I can see how that would cause some confusion!

Made a double batch for my grandmother's 90th birthday celebration (she is the one who gave me the recipe to begin with).  Have to admit that they came out fantastic!

In my directions I said to cook it for 45 to 60 minutes.  Forget that.  Cook it for at least 60 minutes and until the top begins to "crack".  I accidently "overcooked" mine and it turned out to be the best batch yet.  Any less than that and the center is too gooey.  You really want it set more like a moist cake than a gooey brownie.


----------



## buzzard (Apr 10, 2006)

i have to admit that it was good but i need to see how it tastes when made correct.  i forgot to add the milk


----------



## ajthepoolman (Apr 10, 2006)

Worst I ever made is when I pulled it out of the oven and realized that I had cooked it without adding the butter.  Very bland.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 10, 2006)

LOL! Talk about leaving out ingredients~I remember one time when one of my boys had to cook dinner as part of a Cub Scout requirement that he was working on. Not to over burden him with a lot of work the wife had him make a tuna helper and corn for the side dish.  He was adamant about NOT NEEDING any grown up help and that he could do it on his own. The wife and I stayed out of the kitchen but listened for any plea for help.  45 minutes later dinner was served or I should say "soup" was served. He pretty much followed the directions on the box but somehow "FORGOT" to add the TUNA to the tuna helper and instead of heating up the corn as a side dish, he pour the entire contents of the canned corn into the sauce and pasta portion of the tuna helper. He was so happy that he "made" dinner that he offered to fix dinner for the rest of the week. The wife told him that he was sweet for making the offer but she thought that he and dad should fix dinner one night during the following week. So we made hamburgers and brats on the grill and made s'mores for dessert.


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 11, 2006)

My wife forgets to add stuff all the time ...

... but I can't ever remember forgetting anything. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  :lol:


----------



## q3131a (Dec 20, 2006)

I made this and it was great. It is going to be on our dinner table for Christmas. 

Thanks!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 20, 2006)

Good God in Heaven, would you believe all this time has gone by and I just now realized that this recipe is wrong!??

Add an egg to help the batter set better.

So the ingredients are as follows:

1 can regular corn 
1 can cream style corn 
1 package of Jiffy cornbread mix 
1 stick of butter (oh yeah!) 
8 ounces of sour cream 
1/4 cup of milk 
1 large egg

Same directions, just crack open the egg, beat it a bit, and blend it in with the batter.

God, I can't believe I forgot the damn egg!

Aj


----------



## buzzard (Dec 20, 2006)

that makes a lot more since i was thinking of adding it myself to make it rise a little.


----------



## q3131a (Jul 12, 2007)

Bump for a great recipe that needs a better title.


----------



## brennan (Jul 12, 2007)

This recipe sounds like it would be great with some jalepenos mixed in.  Just a thought. I'll have to try it out even though the wife hates jalepenos.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jul 12, 2007)

I've had people tell me they tried it with jalepenos, chopped red pepper, slivers of onion.  Personally I love it as is without the frills.  Especially the next day.  A rare dish that tastes better the next day.

I submitted it for a cookbook at work.  I used the title "Corn Dish Bliss".  Doesn't really roll of the tongue, but who wants it to roll off their tongue anyway?  :D


----------



## brennan (Jul 15, 2007)

Holy good batman!

I tried the recipe without any additions and HOLY COW was it good.  Just drizzle some honey over it and you're good to go
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



















 on the recipe!

Oh...wait...spealking of leaving things out, I forgot the sour cream.  It was great without it though.  Gonna have to go for a second try maybe this time remembering everything.


----------

